# TMPS won't work



## KKCruze (Jul 7, 2016)

So I got some TMPS sensors off eBay. OEM 13598772 for my Cruze premier and took the car to the dealer AFTER everything was already mounted to have them programmed and they used the relearn tool and claim they are wrong. They can connect to them but my car won't recognize them. Any suggestions here? 

On a side note I love the new rims


----------



## mikestony (Jan 17, 2013)

I'll betcha you need the 433Mhz sensors vs the 315Mhz. I found that out the hard way too 


Edit: I might add that Alldata said my car used the 315Mhz, when in actuality, the have the 433Mhz. I also had a heck of a time to get the car to recognize the 315's ....it just wouldn't learn them. The tool recognized them, but not the car. So yeah, 433 is what I needed.

By the way, I like the black wheels on the white car


----------



## KKCruze (Jul 7, 2016)

mikestony said:


> I'll betcha you need the 433Mhz sensors vs the 315Mhz. I found that out the hard way too
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you! I always had my eye on these Gen 1 wheels, I couldn't get them for my 2014 Cruze because it was a diesel.

I'm thinking that is the problem, I guess I get a nightlight on my dash because I'm not going through the trouble of removing them!


----------



## cedingtopn (Oct 12, 2016)

Yep need the 433 mhz sensors had the same issue got sensors from part store said they would fit, couldn't get them to connect with the car off to the dealer for the 433. 2016.5 LT Cruze


----------



## UpstateNYBill (Jan 14, 2012)

http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/361-...sensors-different-frequency-than-gen-1-a.html


----------

